# SERIOUS QUESTION!!!!!!



## MITCHTHEKILLER (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello everyone. Me and my friend both live in Center City Philadelphia in our college dorm room. 
We recently purchased two pirahnas of about 3 Inches. They are enjoying their new home.
We just recently acquired a mouse of about inch and a half, not including its very long tail. The mouse has a decent coat of fur, but it is not that thick. The pirahnas have not eatin for about a day now. 
The main question here is, CAN WE FEED THE MOUSE TO OUR 2 HUNGRY PIRAHNAS?
Would there be any objections.
Like the fur clogging the filter.
like the mouse bieng two big.

Can anyone with more knowledge in the field guide me in the right direction?

Thank you.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MITCHTHEKILLER said:


> Hello everyone. Me and my friend both live in Center City Philadelphia in our college dorm room.
> We recently purchased two pirahnas of about 3 Inches. They are enjoying their new home.
> We just recently acquired a mouse of about inch and a half, not including its very long tail. The mouse has a decent coat of fur, but it is not that thick. The pirahnas have not eatin for about a day now.
> The main question here is, CAN WE FEED THE MOUSE TO OUR 2 HUNGRY PIRAHNAS?
> ...










You will not be pleased. I'd wait awhile before doing that if I were you.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Good God man....... How do you expect two little 3 inch piranhas to eat a whole mouse. You need more, bigger p's and a smaller mouse. Its way to messy, especially in that size of a tank. A large tank can handle the damage of a mouse feeding, but a smaller one is gonna have a hard time.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

yea guys the main problem is the mess itll cause - fur and blood everywhere... plus they definately wont eat the whole thing so youll have to fish out 3/4 of a dead wet bloody mouse. wait until theyre like 5" then check it out...


----------



## MITCHTHEKILLER (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i would wait 4 sure cuz pirahnas that small are just gunna take a leg or arm off and let it bleed to death and itll be a hell of a mess


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Mice have no nutritional value to piranha in fact they can be seriously injured by the mouse biting them during the thrashing not to mention mice/rats are potential disease carriers. But if you're so inclined to feed them a mouse/rat wait until they're bigger 6 months to a year at least.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Feeding_Frenzy said:


> Mice have no nutritional value to piranha in fact they can be seriously injured by the mouse biting them during the thrashing not to mention mice/rats are potential disease carriers. But if you're so inclined to feed them a mouse/rat wait until they're bigger 6 months to a year at least.
> [snapback]898495[/snapback]​


mice do have nutritional value


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Feeding_Frenzy said:


> Mice have no nutritional value to piranha in fact they can be seriously injured by the mouse biting them during the thrashing not to mention mice/rats are potential disease carriers. But if you're so inclined to feed them a mouse/rat wait until they're bigger 6 months to a year at least.
> [snapback]898495[/snapback]​


Mice have some nutritional falue, and usually store bought and raised mice dont have disease.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I would not do it. They can eat better stuff and its no as messy.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Dudes dieseases carried by mice cannot be transmitted to Piranhas. I would be insanely surprised if your piranha caught somethign from a mouse. Think this way AIDS from monkey to human and look how strong it is. And thats from mammal to mammal, ape to ape. There is an idea postulate that states when a disease crosses species barriers it becomes alot mroe deadly.


----------



## Toy_Soldier_ (Feb 13, 2005)

My 3 inch p's wont eat golden fish, you talking about a whole mouse lol









My friends p's started eating live fish and mouses after they were like 6"...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'd wait a while if I were you


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

They are waaaaay too small dude, the mouse could seriously harm them.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Why only 2 piranhas? How big is your tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your Ps are still babies. They'll be more scared of the surprise in the tank, than going head on for a full kill.


----------

